# Day Facebook Died.



## Gizmo (19/6/14)

Check it out LOL. So we not the only ones


----------



## Stroodlepuff (19/6/14)




----------



## Riaz (19/6/14)

haha

it was inevitable


----------



## BumbleBee (19/6/14)

Its a sign.... the Zombie Apocolypse is about to begin..... get your vape gear charged before its too late 


May the Ω be with you

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Die Kriek (19/6/14)

Mine's working fine


----------



## Riaz (19/6/14)

Die Kriek said:


> Mine's working fine


yeah it seems to be back up now again


----------



## Tornalca (19/6/14)

When Facebook was down, people were roaming the streets in tears, showing photos of themselves in other people's faces & screaming "DO YOU LIKE THIS?! DO YOU?!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Stroodlepuff (20/6/14)

Things that happened when FB was down

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ollypop (20/6/14)

20 minutes without facebook and the world went nuts!

Clearly those people never experienced this:




Remember the fail whale?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (19/7/14)

and again

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (19/7/14)

ow dear


----------

